# GM CEO: We are not giving up on the Volt



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

The problem as I see it with the volt is the cost. There's no reason it should cost that much other than greed or other ulterior motives...


----------



## Wild (Aug 19, 2011)

The real problem with this hybrid was the limited availability and the fact that so many Americans are still unemployed or underemployed. Otherwise I am sure that many more would have taken a lease option and may do so as fuel prices continue to rise due to government ignorance and poor fiscal policy.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

By limited availability you mean people interested in the lot hogging rusting hulks?


----------



## Wild (Aug 19, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> By limited availability you mean people interested in the lot hogging rusting hulks?


No by limited availability I mean launching the car in select states. Would those lot hogging rusting hulks be there if the volt was released nationwide?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Yes, they would be nationwide.


----------

